# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Neon Green spots

## 69efan69

Guys i really cant sleep thinking about this.

i recently discovered this spots on my frog's hind legs..



and when i read up about these spots on other forums, none of their frogs survived!

they even labelled it as "neons spots of death".

Green spots on two seperate WTFs ~~~~ HELP please - talk to the frog

im totally freaked out right now..

anyone had their frogs in this situation also? Did they make it through?

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

Most likely its an irritation of the skin from any number of things. It can be chemical or perhaps one frog peed on the other. Chances are this is nothing.
 
You can try doing a Lamisil bath to rule out fungi. Dilute 1 ml of terabinafine hydrochloride (Lamisil) cream into 200 ml of distilled water. Make this solution up 24 hours in advance of using it. The cream takes a while to disolve. Soak the frog in it for ten minutes daily for the next ten days. Use a container in which the frog can not easily climb out of the solution. Needless to say, the container should have a cover to it.

----------


## 69efan69

> Most likely its an irritation of the skin from any number of things. It can be chemical or perhaps one frog peed on the other. Chances are this is nothing.
>  
> You can try doing a Lamisil bath to rule out fungi. Dilute 1 ml of terabinafine hydrochloride (Lamisil) cream into 200 ml of distilled water. Make this solution up 24 hours in advance of using it. The cream takes a while to disolve. Soak the frog in it for ten minutes daily for the next ten days. Use a container in which the frog can not easily climb out of the solution. Needless to say, the container should have a cover to it.


This morning he's nice green again, with the neons gone. Not in the waterbowl, he's high up in the wood. But im afraid its a start of something really bad.

The folks over at talktothefrog forum labelled it as "neon spots of death" , which literally froze me when i read it  :Frown: * (none of their frogs survived, death usually occur days after spots are seen )* . so its not really that case? 

Thank you for calming me down .  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Talk to the frog isn't exactly overflowing with experts (no offense).  I personally think your frog is alright, especially given the transience of the markings.  Kurt's advice is sound and worth following if you are particularly concerned.

----------


## 69efan69

> Talk to the frog isn't exactly overflowing with experts (no offense).  I personally think your frog is alright, especially given the transience of the markings.  Kurt's advice is sound and worth following if you are particularly concerned.



haha alright will try not to be too paranoid over stuff unless i see some really serious symptoms .

here's a little update.. this is her in the afternoon where she usually is lime green..



spots are gone?  maybe blended well with the green. im not sure.

This is her at night when she is usually turns to a darker shade of green / brown..



spots are visible again although not as many as yesternight .

what makes me happy is that she responds to my "frog" calls (yes i always to that  :Stick Out Tongue: ) , eat from my hands. and always spotting / hunting a cricket although the cricket is a mile away. Didnt stay in the water bowl.

there's still some worry in me though  haha.

cheers guys!!

ps : caudata.org is another good forum i always look up to  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kurt

It was probably just some minor irritation to the skin. No biggie. "Neon spots of death", thas rich.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 69efan69

> It was probably just some minor irritation to the skin. No biggie. "Neon spots of death", thas rich.



lol yeaa.

they said that having these really bright green spots is an indication that *something is terribly wrong and death is very likely*.. sigh..

at 12am just now, her front legs are almost covered with these spots again! they;re making a comeback. its driving me insane once again.

now at 4am.. its gone again..

Btw is it normal for my frog to soak herself most of the time during night time and their bums would jerk abit once in a while* (while in the bowl)* ?* ( sleeps near the top of the tank by day though )*

and what's the best way to quickly bring down my tank's humidity ?


cheers!  :Cool:

----------


## Kurt

Ventilation. Treefrogs need it! The lack of ventilation could be the cause of the green spots, possibly. Green spots are just an indication of an irratation, not the disease itself. There are several things that can do this, some are fatal, some are not. Only your vet can say for sure. Like I said, try the Lamisil bath, that should eliminate any fungal threat. If it persists look at your husbandry, make sure its correct and if it is, take the frog to the vet.

----------


## 69efan69

> Ventilation. Treefrogs need it! The lack of ventilation could be the cause of the green spots, possibly. Green spots are just an indication of an irratation, not the disease itself. There are several things that can do this, some are fatal, some are not. Only your vet can say for sure. Like I said, try the Lamisil bath, that should eliminate any fungal threat. If it persists look at your husbandry, make sure its correct and if it is, take the frog to the vet.


check on him this morning, again, really nice green , sleeping on the highest branch , not on the ground, not in the water bowl thank god.

Im using the exo terra veritcal tank with mesh top which i think provides good ventilation. will adding a small pc fan help ? It can get really really humid here in Singapore.


will try out the lamisil bath if he shows some weird symptoms


. thanks!! =]

----------


## 69efan69

Alright a little update..

waited for this guy to wake up and when he finally did, he shed i think, eating his own skin. then take a huge poopie and pee. and off he went to the water bowl to soak for a good 10mins before he started hunting for crickets. ate around 6 .

This is the poop.. looks ok ? a little bit wet due to his pee haha




here he is now.. no more spots or anything unusual, not even his behaviour i think.  :Big Applause: 



cheers

----------


## Chaya

he is one gorgeous green colored froggie  :Big Grin:  Hope you no longer see the green spots... My whites have been soaking a lot lately too...but seem very happy

----------


## John Clare

Looks alright to me considering it's wet.  That's a beautiful photo (the frog, not the poo!).

----------


## Kurt

The poo looks like a meatball, maybe I should photoshop some spagetti into the picture.  :Big Grin:  The frog looks good too.

----------


## 69efan69

> The poo looks like a meatball, maybe I should photoshop some spagetti into the picture.  The frog looks good too.


i'll never see meatballs the same way again hahaha  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Kurt

I don't plan on eating them ever again.

----------


## 69efan69

guys another question.

how do you tell if a frog is bloated / has edema ?

mine looks terribly fat.. not overnight.. its almost after every feeding session/soaking at night..

*- eats well.
- hunts well.
- croaks every now and then.
- never lethargic.
- sleep cycle is good.*

but here is how he looks like .. its not something i just discovered.. but i decided to ask anyway..









cheers.

----------


## John Clare

That's a healthy, plump (not very plump) White's Tree Frog.  Continue doing what you're doing.

----------


## 69efan69

> That's a healthy, plump (not very plump) White's Tree Frog.  Continue doing what you're doing.


ah yes thanks for clearing the air.

i was getting a little bit too worried. he's measured 2.8inch tail to tip of the nose and i thought he was a little bit too big for his size.

edema came across my mind too.

thanks again!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

If he were edemic the throat would be bloated. Your frog is just, how put this kindly, fat.

----------


## The Frog Keeper

I have 4 white's my older 2 are alot fatter than he is so don't worry it's their build and natural glutonus behavior! He looks healthy i love his colour. Mine are a more mint green/jade colour. Are you sure it's a he? does he ever call loudly and continuously? I ask this because it looks like a female to me lol. Female white's are generally always fatter and have a white throat, males are smaller/thinner and have a dark throat and call very loudly on a nightly basis.

----------


## 69efan69

> I have 4 white's my older 2 are alot fatter than he is so don't worry it's their build and natural glutonus behavior! He looks healthy i love his colour. Mine are a more mint green/jade colour. Are you sure it's a he? does he ever call loudly and continuously? I ask this because it looks like a female to me lol. Female white's are generally always fatter and have a white throat, males are smaller/thinner and have a dark throat and call very loudly on a nightly basis.


hmmm mine should be female i guess.   :Smile: 



now ive upgraded to a much bigger tank. croaks more ( if there's some heavy vehicle passing by, or a loud motobike passing by ) and no more green spots to worry about as for now haha

----------


## 69efan69

im kinda worried right now..

Ever since i moved them into the new bigger tank, my frog, who usually enjoys eating ALOT, refuse to eat from my tweezers anymore.

and i think he is losing weight.. or maybe im just thinking too much and get worried over nothing?

here he is in the smaller tank..




> 


This is him now..







i personally thinks he's getting "flat" and more flabby with excess skin.. 

what do you guys think? and how can i tell if he starts to get dangerously thin?

thank you!

----------


## Kurt

He looks perfectly fine. Just give him time to settle in a bit. I would think he should be perfectly ok a week from now.

----------

